

Startup Quote: Fred Wilson, Co-founder, Union Square Ventures - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/11909434261

======
raychancc
Markets come and go. Good businesses don’t.

\- Fred Wilson (@fredwilson)

<http://startupquote.com/post/11909434261>

